# Morta diciottenne vaccinata con Astrazeneca. Bassetti:"Stopparlo".



## admin (10 Giugno 2021)

Nela giornata di oggi è deceduta Camilla, la diciottenne di Genova vaccinata con Astrazeneca e colpita da trombosi. Matteo Bassetti ora cambia idea sul vaccino di Oxford:"Non serve limitarlo ad alcune età, a questo punto andrebbe stoppato in tutte le età chiedendo scusa agli italiani per la comunicazione errata e antiscientifica su questo vaccino. Si punti quindi unicamente sui vaccini di Pfizer, Moderna e poi su CureVac. Ma deve essere una scelta politica. L'opinione pubblica è inferocita sul vaccino Astrazeneca, le istituzioni non possono lasciare da soli i medici e le Regioni a difenderli".


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2021)

Delinquenti. Delinquenti veri.


----------



## Mika (10 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2359065 ha scritto:


> Nela giornata di oggi è deceduta la diciottenne di Genova vaccinata con Astrazeneca e colpita da trombosi. Matteo Bassetti ora cambia idea sul vaccino di Oxford:"Non serve limitarlo ad alcune età, a questo punto andrebbe stoppato in tutte le età chiedendo scusa agli italiani per la comunicazione errata e antiscientifica su questo vaccino. Si punti quindi unicamente sui vaccini di Pfizer, Moderna e poi su CureVac. Ma deve essere una scelta politica. L'opinione pubblica è inferocita sul vaccino Astrazeneca, le istituzioni non possono lasciare da soli i medici e le Regioni a difenderli".



Ma ancora non hanno ritirato Astrazenca? Che aspettano? I miei genitori dovrebbero andare a vaccinarsi il 23 di questo mese ma hanno detto che forse non ci vanno più, hanno paura, come biasimali? Io non mi vaccino.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2359065 ha scritto:


> Nela giornata di oggi è deceduta la diciottenne di Genova vaccinata con Astrazeneca e colpita da trombosi. Matteo Bassetti ora cambia idea sul vaccino di Oxford:"Non serve limitarlo ad alcune età, a questo punto andrebbe stoppato in tutte le età chiedendo scusa agli italiani per la comunicazione errata e antiscientifica su questo vaccino. Si punti quindi unicamente sui vaccini di Pfizer, Moderna e poi su CureVac. Ma deve essere una scelta politica. L'opinione pubblica è inferocita sul vaccino Astrazeneca, le istituzioni non possono lasciare da soli i medici e le Regioni a difenderli".



A questo punto con tutte le dosi di altri vaccini che arriveranno sto periodo inutile andare avanti con sta melma di AZ


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2021)

Lo abbiamo scritto e riscritto su questi lidi. Abbiamo sottolineato più volte che nonostante lo somministrassero non era roba per under 60. Abbiamo seguito questa vicenda fin dall'inizio, sottolineando il fatto che lo stessero somminstando a cani e porci (tipo discount) per far fuori le scorte. Sulla pelle della gente ignara ed anche ignorante. 

Probabilmente manco i nazisti erano arrivati a tanto.


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Giugno 2021)

Gli open day sono una *vaccata* clamorosa.
Se Astrazenaca si è definito per gli over 60 (dove non risultano casi e dove si era andati lisci) si doveva continuare cosi. 
Bella "invenzione" sti open day. Ma in generale parlo non solo su Astrazeneca. 
Che poi non ne capisco il senso quando ci si va a prenotare per fasce d'età e per categorie.
Manco da dire che li facevano esclusivamente per AstraZeneca per "pulirsi" la responsabilità di inocularlo a under 50, li fanno anche di pfizer ed è inspiegabile, servono solo per creare confusione!! 
Organizzazione imbarazzante, chi ha inventato gli Open Day da arresto.

Condoglianze alla famiglia.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2359065 ha scritto:


> Nela giornata di oggi è deceduta Camilla, la diciottenne di Genova vaccinata con Astrazeneca e colpita da trombosi. Matteo Bassetti ora cambia idea sul vaccino di Oxford:"Non serve limitarlo ad alcune età, a questo punto andrebbe stoppato in tutte le età chiedendo scusa agli italiani per la comunicazione errata e antiscientifica su questo vaccino. Si punti quindi unicamente sui vaccini di Pfizer, Moderna e poi su CureVac. Ma deve essere una scelta politica. L'opinione pubblica è inferocita sul vaccino Astrazeneca, le istituzioni non possono lasciare da soli i medici e le Regioni a difenderli".



Devo vaccinarmi con JJ madonna mia inizio a preoccuparmi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Giugno 2021)

Tutto questo perché c'aveva paura di non poter entrare in discoteca magari... A me i ragazzini che corrono a farsi i vaccini fanno paura. Come sempre ci deve scappare il morto per fare qualche riflessione, altrimenti mai niente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Giugno 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2359083 ha scritto:


> Tutto questo perché c'aveva paura di non poter entrare in discoteca magari... A me i ragazzini che corrono a farsi i vaccini fanno paura. Come sempre ci deve scappare il morto per fare qualche riflessione, altrimenti mai niente.



Tutto giusto.. Viviamo davvero in tempi bui..


----------



## 7vinte (10 Giugno 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2359083 ha scritto:


> Tutto questo perché c'aveva paura di non poter entrare in discoteca magari... A me i ragazzini che corrono a farsi i vaccini fanno paura. Come sempre ci deve scappare il morto per fare qualche riflessione, altrimenti mai niente.



Farsi il vaccino è un dovere civico, a prescindere dall'età. Certo, alla sua età in qualche giorno poteva fare in sicurezza Pfizer, ha voluto correre a farsi AZ, ma la colpa non è sua ma di chi lo ha consentito


----------



## pazzomania (10 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2359065 ha scritto:


> Nela giornata di oggi è deceduta Camilla, la diciottenne di Genova vaccinata con Astrazeneca e colpita da trombosi. Matteo Bassetti ora cambia idea sul vaccino di Oxford:"Non serve limitarlo ad alcune età, a questo punto andrebbe stoppato in tutte le età chiedendo scusa agli italiani per la comunicazione errata e antiscientifica su questo vaccino. Si punti quindi unicamente sui vaccini di Pfizer, Moderna e poi su CureVac. Ma deve essere una scelta politica. L'opinione pubblica è inferocita sul vaccino Astrazeneca, le istituzioni non possono lasciare da soli i medici e le Regioni a difenderli".



Morte evitabile, una famiglia distrutta.

Si sa da mesi, che seppur con un rischio infinitesimale, le giovani donne possono avere conseguenze nefaste con Astrazeneca e Jansen.

Delittuoso visto che esistono alternative di pari efficacia.


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2359086 ha scritto:


> Farsi il vaccino è un dovere civico, a prescindere dall'età. Certo, alla sua età in qualche giorno poteva fare in sicurezza Pfizer, ha voluto correre a farsi AZ, ma la colpa non è sua ma di chi lo ha consentito


Condivido. Fare il vaccino è un dovere, mentre non lo è consentire legalmente, con la str...ata degli open day, di somministrare astrazeneca agli under 60 quando ci sono evidenze scientifiche che per un caso su un milione può comportare gravi conseguenze.
Ma chi è che si è inventato e ha permesso gli open day? Detto che le dimissioni non riporteranno la ragazza in vita, ma sarebbe un gesto di civiltà a mio avviso (ovviamente non succederà).


----------



## pazzomania (10 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2359077 ha scritto:


> Devo vaccinarmi con JJ madonna mia inizio a preoccuparmi



Ma stai tranquillo.

Per te è più rischioso il viaggio per andare al centro vaccinale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Giugno 2021)

Io ho rifiutato J&J subito e faccio Pfizer ad agosto. Meglio tardi che correre rischi, anche se J&j è sicuramente meglio di Astrazecca.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2359094 ha scritto:


> Ma stai tranquillo.
> 
> Per te è più rischioso il viaggio per andare al centro vaccinale.



Devo andare in un paese terzo (fuori dalla UE) luglio... ed il mio turno per Pfizer è troppo lontano. Devo prendermi JJ per forza

In teoria JJ, anche se è costruito come AZ, non dovrebbe essere come quest'ultimo


----------



## gabri65 (10 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2359071 ha scritto:


> Lo abbiamo scritto e riscritto su questi lidi. Abbiamo sottolineato più volte che nonostante lo somministrassero non era roba per under 60. Abbiamo seguito questa vicenda fin dall'inizio, sottolineando il fatto che lo stessero somminstando a cani e porci (tipo discount) per far fuori le scorte. Sulla pelle della gente ignara ed anche ignorante.
> 
> Probabilmente manco i nazisti erano arrivati a tanto.



Hanno fomentato il terrore. Ecco perché la gente corre a farsi i vaccini. Si potrebbe parlare di omicidio premeditato.

Gli siiiiiiienziati prima ci hanno messo in guardia contro il vairus. Adesso ci mettono in guardia contro i vaccini.

Ma di cosa stiamo parlando.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2359101 ha scritto:


> Devo andare in un paese terzo (fuori dalla UE) luglio... ed il mio turno per Pfizer è troppo lontano. Devo prendermi JJ per forza
> 
> In teoria JJ, anche se è costruito come AZ, non dovrebbe essere come quest'ultimo



Sull' ultima non lo so, se devo essere onesto io penso i rischi siano molto simili.
Ma per tranquillizzarti io stamattina avrei fatto serenamente anche Astrazeneca, a patto di non mettermi il richiamo a metà agosto, poi mi hanno fatto Pfizer per le note vicende attuali.

Sei maschio, non avere troppe preoccupazioni.
Non scherzavo quando ti dicevo che per te è più rischioso il viaggio verso il centro vaccinale.


----------



## Andris (10 Giugno 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2359083 ha scritto:


> Tutto questo perché c'aveva paura di non poter entrare in discoteca magari... A me i ragazzini che corrono a farsi i vaccini fanno paura. Come sempre ci deve scappare il morto per fare qualche riflessione, altrimenti mai niente.



non penso, anche perchè si entra pure con il tampone.
poi sono stati i gestori delle discoteche ad accettare questo compromesso per disperazione di tornare a lavorare in estate, notoriamente la disperazione non porta lucidità di ragionamento
purtroppo non c'è stata una discussione approfondita, solo bombardamento per non annullare la vaccinazione degli adulti e quindi servono i ragazzi pure
non basta essere quelli più penalizzati con la vita sociale distrutta, ora sono gli utili idioti dei vecchi


----------



## enigmistic02 (10 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2359065 ha scritto:


> Nela giornata di oggi è deceduta Camilla, la diciottenne di Genova vaccinata con Astrazeneca e colpita da trombosi. Matteo Bassetti ora cambia idea sul vaccino di Oxford:"Non serve limitarlo ad alcune età, a questo punto andrebbe stoppato in tutte le età chiedendo scusa agli italiani per la comunicazione errata e antiscientifica su questo vaccino. Si punti quindi unicamente sui vaccini di Pfizer, Moderna e poi su CureVac. Ma deve essere una scelta politica. L'opinione pubblica è inferocita sul vaccino Astrazeneca, le istituzioni non possono lasciare da soli i medici e le Regioni a difenderli".



Quand' è che ritirano a Bassetti la licenza di respirare?


----------



## Kaw (10 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2359065 ha scritto:


> Nela giornata di oggi è deceduta Camilla, la diciottenne di Genova vaccinata con Astrazeneca e colpita da trombosi. Matteo Bassetti ora cambia idea sul vaccino di Oxford:"Non serve limitarlo ad alcune età, a questo punto andrebbe stoppato in tutte le età chiedendo scusa agli italiani per la comunicazione errata e antiscientifica su questo vaccino. Si punti quindi unicamente sui vaccini di Pfizer, Moderna e poi su CureVac. Ma deve essere una scelta politica. L'opinione pubblica è inferocita sul vaccino Astrazeneca, le istituzioni non possono lasciare da soli i medici e le Regioni a difenderli".


A prescindere da ogni considerazione sulle numerose giravolte che sono state fatte su questo vaccino, dal farlo solo agli anziani, poi under 50, poi niente donne, e chissà quante altre cose ancora, solo io trovo scioccante la campagna che nelle ultime settimane sta prendendo piede, cioè quella della vaccinazione dei più giovani? 
Possibile che abbiano vaccinato quelli che dovevano fare la maturità? 
Possibile vaccinare persone per le quali il Covid è meno di un'influenza?
Ho letto cose come "cominciare la sperimentazione" sui bambini, e nessuno dice niente?

Questi vaccini (parole loro) non servono ad interrompere la catena del contagio ma hanno effetti sullo sviluppo della malattia, ebbene mi spiegate il senso di vaccinare quella parte di popolazione che non sviluppa effetti considerevoli dopo il contagio?
Si fa un'analisi statistica sui decessi e sui ricoveri ospedalieri, e si vaccinano quelle persone, e basta. Non serve fare 60 milioni di vaccini, tutto il resto è giocare con le persone.
Questa diciottenne perchè ha fatto il vaccino? Ve lo dico io perchè, sennò non poteva andare a Mykonos con gli amici, o girare per i locali in estate.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2359065 ha scritto:


> Nela giornata di oggi è deceduta Camilla, la diciottenne di Genova vaccinata con Astrazeneca e colpita da trombosi. Matteo Bassetti ora cambia idea sul vaccino di Oxford:"Non serve limitarlo ad alcune età, a questo punto andrebbe stoppato in tutte le età chiedendo scusa agli italiani per la comunicazione errata e antiscientifica su questo vaccino. Si punti quindi unicamente sui vaccini di Pfizer, Moderna e poi su CureVac. Ma deve essere una scelta politica. L'opinione pubblica è inferocita sul vaccino Astrazeneca, le istituzioni non possono lasciare da soli i medici e le Regioni a difenderli".


Ah lo stesso Bassetti che giorni fa, per giustificare il vaccino, disse che era colpa di un fantomatico farmaco che la ragazza avrebbe preso prima? Questa gente andrebbe radiata, punto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Giugno 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2359083 ha scritto:


> Tutto questo perché c'aveva paura di non poter entrare in discoteca magari... A me i ragazzini che corrono a farsi i vaccini fanno paura. Come sempre ci deve scappare il morto per fare qualche riflessione, altrimenti mai niente.



I giovani che sotto il RICATTO delle misure restrittive si fanno fare il vaccino con la forza, non liberamente, sono il simbolo del fallimento della democrazia.
Vaccinare i giovanissimi è una cosa totalmente senza senso

Questa disgrazia è avvenuta per un concetto malato di stato di diritto. Ormai si baratta la libertà in cambio di un ago nel braccio. È la fine della costituzione


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2359083 ha scritto:


> Tutto questo perché c'aveva paura di non poter entrare in discoteca magari... A me i ragazzini che corrono a farsi i vaccini fanno paura. Come sempre ci deve scappare il morto per fare qualche riflessione, altrimenti mai niente.



Diciamolo, ti spingono a vaccinarti per poter fare una vita normale, e come biasimarlo uno di 18 anni!!! M'avessero chiuso in casa a quell'età per anni io non lo so quanti verbali avrei collezionato, non scherziamo!


----------



## fabri47 (10 Giugno 2021)

AntaniPioco;2359135 ha scritto:


> I giovani che sotto il RICATTO delle misure restrittive si fanno fare il vaccino con la forza, non liberamente, sono il simbolo del fallimento della democrazia.
> Vaccinare i giovanissimi è una cosa totalmente senza senso
> 
> Questa disgrazia è avvenuta per un concetto malato di stato di diritto. Ormai si baratta la libertà in cambio di un ago nel braccio. È la fine della costituzione


.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Giugno 2021)

Leggo ora, che è morta una 24enne a Cosenza che si è vaccinata con Moderna a metà maggio. Mah.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Giugno 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2359096 ha scritto:


> Io ho rifiutato J&J subito e faccio Pfizer ad agosto. Meglio tardi che correre rischi, anche se J&j è sicuramente meglio di Astrazecca.



Mah, da quello che ho sentito da alcuni medici loro pensano il contrario. Ma tanto oramai siamo al mercato della frutta.


----------



## iceman. (10 Giugno 2021)

kYMERA;2359164 ha scritto:


> Mah, da quello che ho sentito da alcuni medici loro pensano il contrario. Ma tanto oramai siamo al mercato della frutta.



A me hanno fatto compilare dei moduli dove acconsentivo a ricevere la dose di Pfizer..beh mi hanno iniettato un altro vaccino....ma è legale sta cosa? Ho fatto solo la prima dose


----------



## vota DC (10 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2359101 ha scritto:


> Devo andare in un paese terzo (fuori dalla UE) luglio... ed il mio turno per Pfizer è troppo lontano. Devo prendermi JJ per forza
> 
> In teoria JJ, anche se è costruito come AZ, non dovrebbe essere come quest'ultimo



È leggermente meno efficace. Uguale sui sintomi lievi (più del 30% di prenderli) e peggiore con quelli gravi. Rischi simili ma minori perché una sola inoculazione però appunto i rischi di vaccino sono una piccola frazione dei danni fatti dalla protezione insufficiente.

Su JJ comunque si sa veramente poco perché negli Usa possono anche esserci morti per strada (erano mille morti al giorno fino a fine aprile, da maggio pochi ma è venuto anche il caldo) e i media non lo direbbero perché rovinerebbe la narrativa di Biden eroe mentre in Europa c'è da molto poco tempo.


----------



## Andris (10 Giugno 2021)

iceman.;2359168 ha scritto:


> A me hanno fatto compilare dei moduli dove acconsentivo a ricevere la dose di Pfizer..beh mi hanno iniettato un altro vaccino....ma è legale sta cosa? Ho fatto solo la prima dose



quante se ne inventano ?
e cosa ti hanno detto come spiegazione ?


----------



## iceman. (11 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2359170 ha scritto:


> quante se ne inventano ?
> e cosa ti hanno detto come spiegazione ?



Niente ci ho fatto caso solo una volta tornato a casa visto che mi hanno lasciato il foglio con la data in cui presentarmi per la seconda dose..quindi ho trovato la sorpresina.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2359088 ha scritto:


> Morte evitabile, una famiglia distrutta.
> 
> Si sa da mesi, che seppur con un rischio infinitesimale, le giovani donne possono avere conseguenze nefaste con Astrazeneca e Jansen.
> 
> Delittuoso visto che esistono alternative di pari efficacia.



In realtà quello che sostengono vari complottisti negazionisti ecc è che tutto questo è una sperimentazione genica e noi siamo cavie umane, senza contare che l'85% dei finanziamenti ad AIFA ed EMA vengono proprio da Bill gates Biontech e bla bla... Ma a parte queste robe l'unica cosa certa è che Pfizer e Moderna sono a mrna mentre Astra e Johnson a vettore attenuato. Quindi se proprio uno ha paura dovrebbe preferire i secondi. Del perché invece i secondi causano trombi più dei primi sinceramente se non lo sanno i tecnici figuriamoci io.

Io ho fatto richiamo Moderna ormai più di un mesa fa, nessun problema nemmeno febbre.
Tutti quelli che conosco Pfizer e molti di questi hanno avuto 2-3 giorni di stanchezza febbre 
Solo mio zio ha fatto Johnson e a parte che da pelato è diventato biondo nessun problema ( scherzo eh  )


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2021)

DavidGoffin;2359173 ha scritto:


> In realtà quello che sostengono vari complottisti negazionisti ecc è che tutto questo è una sperimentazione genica e noi siamo cavie umane, senza contare che l'85% dei finanziamenti ad AIFA ed EMA vengono proprio da Bill gates Biontech e bla bla... Ma a parte queste robe l'unica cosa certa è che Pfizer e Moderna sono a mrna mentre Astra e Johnson a vettore attenuato. Quindi se proprio uno ha paura dovrebbe preferire i secondi. Del perché invece i secondi causano trombi più dei primi sinceramente se non lo sanno i tecnici figuriamoci io.
> 
> Io ho fatto richiamo Moderna ormai più di un mesa fa, nessun problema nemmeno febbre.
> Tutti quelli che conosco Pfizer e molti di questi hanno avuto 2-3 giorni di stanchezza febbre
> Solo mio zio ha fatto Johnson e a parte che da pelato è diventato biondo nessun problema ( scherzo eh  )



Secondo me non c'è alcun complotto, nel senso che se vogliono inclu...ci lo possono fare con metodi molto meno rischiosi.

Sul vaccino in sè, non posso fare altro che fidarmi, e onestamente mi fido, immagino che chi ne sa più di me abbia totale padronanza del loro mestiere, altrimenti siamo davvero rovinati.

Mica è la prima vaccinazione di massa che si fa, sono 50 anni che accade.

Certo, una componente, anche piccola, di rischio c'è. 
Non è proprio sbagliato dire che è "un test di massa", ma ripeto non sono preoccupato.

Ma davanti ad una malattia dovremmo considerarci fortunati nell' avere una possibile soluzione, 100 ani fa non avevano questo privilegio.

Per quanto riguarda Pfizer, io non ho nulla dopo 24 ore, solo leggero dolore al braccio.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2359086 ha scritto:


> Farsi il vaccino è un dovere civico, a prescindere dall'età. Certo, alla sua età in qualche giorno poteva fare in sicurezza Pfizer, ha voluto correre a farsi AZ, ma la colpa non è sua ma di chi lo ha consentito



È un dovere civico se non ti iniettano una porcheria.

Premettendo che i numeri non sono questi, (non è uno su 100.000 ma molto di più), credo che questa campagna vaccinale sia il livello più imbarazzante mai raggiunto nella storia della scienza.
E l'adesione di massa, senza pensare, senza un accenno di pensiero critico, quasi snobbando chi cerca di spiegare che non è la giusta direzione, è un FALLIMENTO.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2359065 ha scritto:


> Nela giornata di oggi è deceduta Camilla, la diciottenne di Genova vaccinata con Astrazeneca e colpita da trombosi. Matteo Bassetti ora cambia idea sul vaccino di Oxford:"Non serve limitarlo ad alcune età, a questo punto andrebbe stoppato in tutte le età chiedendo scusa agli italiani per la comunicazione errata e antiscientifica su questo vaccino. Si punti quindi unicamente sui vaccini di Pfizer, Moderna e poi su CureVac. Ma deve essere una scelta politica. L'opinione pubblica è inferocita sul vaccino Astrazeneca, le istituzioni non possono lasciare da soli i medici e le Regioni a difenderli".



Poverina sta ragazza..probabilmente una dei tanti giovani che subiscono il lavaggio del cervello..addirittura si è recata ad un open day tanto era "desiderosa" di vaccinarsi, chissà magari per poter andare in discoteca o in vacanze o a studiare all'estero...
Quando le hanno detto che avrebbero fatto AZ avrebbe dovuto dire no...ma una persona di quell'età come fa a dire non ad un medico?


----------



## Manue (11 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2359086 ha scritto:


> Farsi il vaccino è un dovere civico, a prescindere dall'età. Certo, alla sua età in qualche giorno poteva fare in sicurezza Pfizer, ha voluto correre a farsi AZ, ma la colpa non è sua ma di chi lo ha consentito



In generale sì, 
ma nello specifico, non si può morire a 18 anni per colpa di un vaccino creato in pochi mesi e testato in poco tempo...

in ogni cosa che facciamo ci sono dei rischi, 
ma questo è un rischio evidente però.

Ad oggi chi va a farsi Astra pensa "speriamo che non mi succeda niente"... ma come si fa?


----------



## Manue (11 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2359203 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non c'è alcun complotto, nel senso che se vogliono inclu...ci lo possono fare con metodi molto meno rischiosi.
> 
> Sul vaccino in sè, non posso fare altro che fidarmi, e onestamente mi fido, immagino che chi ne sa più di me abbia totale padronanza del loro mestiere, altrimenti siamo davvero rovinati.
> 
> ...




Obiettivamente è un test di massa...
ma come può non esserlo, ci hanno detto che normalmente la sperimentazione dura anni...

sicuramente in una situazione normale questo aspetto delle trombosi avrebbe portato ad analisi più approfondite del vaccino, al tuo stop, ecc ecc


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2021)

Manue;2359278 ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente è un test di massa...
> ma come può non esserlo, ci hanno detto che normalmente la sperimentazione dura anni...
> 
> sicuramente in una situazione normale questo aspetto delle trombosi avrebbe portato ad analisi più approfondite del vaccino, al tuo stop, ecc ecc



In normali sperimentazioni, sarebbe probabilmente stato difficile rilevarle queste trombosi secondo me.

Qui ce ne siamo accorti solo perchè sono state fatte decine di milioni di dosi.

Comunque va beh, non è che ci sono alternative al vaccino, come dico sempre.

Quindi poco da fare.

Test di massa o meno, prima o poi doveva accadere, anche perchè accadrà di nuovo prima o poi un' altra pandemia.

Reputiamoci fortunati che non intacca noi "giovani".

Per concludere, se quasi tutti gli immunologhi sono concordi col dire che i vaccini ad MRNA non è possibile abbiano conseguenze a lungo termine, proprio per come sono strutturati, te lo dico in francese: cosa ca...o dobbiamo fare noi?
Per forza fidarci, sperando non si siano sbagliati.
Ma se non lo sanno loro, di chi devi fidarti? Nessun comune mortale ha competenze specifiche per controbattere.
Se lo son fatti pure loro, quindi è certo non abbiano timori particolari.

Al massimo, come ultima consolazione prima di crepare, potremo andare personalmente a spaccargli la faccia se verranno fuori verità scomode .


----------



## Marilson (11 Giugno 2021)

questa oscenita' qui in UK non sarebbe mai successa, e' da mesi che ormai AZ non si fa piu' agli under 40.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2359065 ha scritto:


> Nela giornata di oggi è deceduta Camilla, la diciottenne di Genova vaccinata con Astrazeneca e colpita da trombosi. Matteo Bassetti ora cambia idea sul vaccino di Oxford:"Non serve limitarlo ad alcune età, a questo punto andrebbe stoppato in tutte le età chiedendo scusa agli italiani per la comunicazione errata e antiscientifica su questo vaccino. Si punti quindi unicamente sui vaccini di Pfizer, Moderna e poi su CureVac. Ma deve essere una scelta politica. L'opinione pubblica è inferocita sul vaccino Astrazeneca, le istituzioni non possono lasciare da soli i medici e le Regioni a difenderli".



questo è un problema solo dell'italia che si mette a fare vaccinazioni open day ad cazzum, somministrando medicinali come fossero acqua fresca  ormai ci sono evidenze scientifiche degli effetti collaterali di astrazeneca per gli under 50, infatti in australia viene somministrato solo agli over 50


----------



## Devil man (11 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2359071 ha scritto:


> Lo abbiamo scritto e riscritto su questi lidi. Abbiamo sottolineato più volte che nonostante lo somministrassero non era roba per under 60. Abbiamo seguito questa vicenda fin dall'inizio, sottolineando il fatto che lo stessero somminstando a cani e porci (tipo discount) per far fuori le scorte. Sulla pelle della gente ignara ed anche ignorante.
> 
> Probabilmente manco i nazisti erano arrivati a tanto.



Io ho sempre detto che questi non sono vaccini ma farmaci sperimentali lo dicono scienziati di nota fama.... gente state attenti...

la ragazzina sarebbe morta se prendeva il covid ? non credo...


----------



## Andris (11 Giugno 2021)

*Governatore Toti sulla morte della ragazza ligure:

"La possibilità di utilizzare AstraZeneca per tutti su base volontaria non è un'invenzione delle Regioni o di qualche dottor Stranamore: è un suggerimento che arriva dai massimi organi tecnico-scientifici per aumentare le vaccinazioni"*


----------



## Andris (11 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2359297 ha scritto:


> *Governatore Toti sulla morte della ragazza ligure:
> 
> "La possibilità di utilizzare AstraZeneca per tutti su base volontaria non è un'invenzione delle Regioni o di qualche dottor Stranamore: è un suggerimento che arriva dai massimi organi tecnico-scientifici per aumentare le vaccinazioni"*



bene, mandato d'arresto per i vertici tecnico-scientifico per omicidio colposo
questo perchè l'azienda è in una botte di ferro con il contratto censurato e con impunità penale, come tutte le altre del resto

in estate all'Avis, per aumentare le donazioni di sangue e plasma, danno un kg di gelato artigianale.
vogliono fare altrettanto ?
anche se non ho mai sentito nessuno morto per tirare il sangue, anzi così fai pure le analisi e scopri malattie che ignoravi


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2359297 ha scritto:


> *Governatore Toti sulla morte della ragazza ligure:
> 
> "La possibilità di utilizzare AstraZeneca per tutti su base volontaria non è un'invenzione delle Regioni o di qualche dottor Stranamore: è un suggerimento che arriva dai massimi organi tecnico-scientifici per aumentare le vaccinazioni"*



Spero non inizino con i vari scaricabarile.
Zaia in veneto non fa ne Astrazeneca ne Jansen agli under 60, e non fa openday.

Anche in Lombardia sono restii a farlo, anche se un pò a macchia di leopardo.

Nessuno voleva uccidere nessuno è chiaro, ma purtroppo le donne decedute non torneranno più.

Vedano di evitarne altre, eh.


----------



## Andris (11 Giugno 2021)

*CTS, ira sul governo: open day erano da vietare alle Regioni

in arrivo blocco sotto i 60 anni, non più semplice raccomandazione*


che giullari, come sempre si aspettano i morti in Italia per agire

e poi i governatori, oltre che sindaci, si pompano su fb per tot. vaccini con gli idioti che plaudono in calce:

"abbiamo vaccinato tot. siamo al posto numero x in Italia per vaccinazioni"

e via a spippettarsi nel bagno per questo record
prima di fare la seconda dose agli adulti a rischio vanno a scassare le palle ai ragazzi


----------



## Andris (11 Giugno 2021)

*Crisanti:
*
*"Sono sorpreso del fatto che, dopo le raccomandazioni che erano state date di fare il vaccino AstraZeneca a quelli che avevano più di 60 anni, improvvisamente si fanno queste iniziative di Open Day che sono poi di fatto in contrasto con le indicazioni.
Ma questa è la Repubblica delle banane ?"

*


La Presse


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2359297 ha scritto:


> *Governatore Toti sulla morte della ragazza ligure:
> 
> "La possibilità di utilizzare AstraZeneca per tutti su base volontaria non è un'invenzione delle Regioni o di qualche dottor Stranamore: è un suggerimento che arriva dai massimi organi tecnico-scientifici per aumentare le vaccinazioni"*





Andris;2359302 ha scritto:


> *CTS, ira sul governo: open day erano da vietare alle Regioni
> 
> in arrivo blocco sotto i 60 anni, non più semplice raccomandazione*
> 
> ...



Schifo a tutti i livelli, come al solito si palleggiano le responsabilità. Queste sono di tutti, in primis degli pseudo scienziati e in secundis di qualche politico a cominciare dal ministro della salute. Quest'ultimo ieri smentito anche dalla Viola, con forza e con allusioni a fini commerciali, sulla fantomatica terza dose. Vergogna a tutti i livelli


----------



## Andris (11 Giugno 2021)

stanno vaccinando tutti i gruppi squadra delle nazionali per l'europeo.
chissà se danno astrazeneca a tutti...ho invece un altro presentimento


----------



## Milanoide (11 Giugno 2021)

I rigori non li sbaglia soltanto chi non li tira (cit. Christian Panucci)


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Giugno 2021)

Marilson;2359284 ha scritto:


> questa oscenita' qui in UK non sarebbe mai successa, e' da mesi che ormai AZ non si fa piu' agli under 40.



La sempre perfetta ed irreprensibile Albione, un El Dorado in terra...peccato che fino a due mesi fa fossi qui a raccontarci di come la sospensione di AZ fosse un fatto politico per favorire economicamente gli USA.


----------



## Marilson (11 Giugno 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky;2359318 ha scritto:


> La sempre perfetta ed irreprensibile Albione, un El Dorado in terra...peccato che fino a due mesi fa fossi qui a raccontarci di come la sospensione di AZ fosse un fatto politico per favorire economicamente gli USA.



all'epoca lo era, senza ombra di dubbio. Poi dopo sono arrivati i dati, e si e' avuta la responsabilita' di cambiare idea.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Giugno 2021)

Non sono test di massa, si sta vaccinando per prevenire il covid, pandemia nata ormai quasi 2 anni fa che ha ucciso 4 milioni di persone e mandate in ospedale chissà quante


----------



## Andre96 (11 Giugno 2021)

Mia mamma ha fatto J&J domenica scorsa ed è under 60. Mi devo preoccupare? 

Per quanto riguarda la ragazza: ridicolo fare il vaccino a gente così giovane, i dati, che dovrebbero essere la cosa più oggettiva, dimostrano chiaramente come basterebbe vaccinare le fasce a rischio e soprattutto che un giovane rischia di più col vaccino che col virus. Perchè diavolo dovrebbe farselo allora?

Io non l'ho ancora fatto e onestamente per ora non ci penso nemmeno, se le persone a rischio lo fanno, non vedo quale dovere civico dovrei avere, non credo di mettere in pericolo qualcuno. Pronto ad essere smentito.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2359210 ha scritto:


> È un dovere civico se non ti iniettano una porcheria.
> 
> Premettendo che i numeri non sono questi, (non è uno su 100.000 ma molto di più), credo che questa campagna vaccinale sia il livello più imbarazzante mai raggiunto nella storia della scienza.
> E l'adesione di massa, senza pensare, senza un accenno di pensiero critico, quasi snobbando chi cerca di spiegare che non è la giusta direzione, è un FALLIMENTO.



Fonti sui numeri "molto di più"? 
Riguardo l'adesione alla campagna vaccinale, esistono alternative? Non mi pare proprio, io voglio tornare a vivere e se devo accettare il rischio infinitesimale di schioppare per il vaccino (dopo aver visto quello che il covid ha fatto a me e alla mia famiglia), beh, lo farei anche se il rischio fosse 1/100, figuriamoci 1/100.000


----------



## hakaishin (11 Giugno 2021)

Trumpusconi;2359345 ha scritto:


> Fonti sui numeri "molto di più"?
> Riguardo l'adesione alla campagna vaccinale, esistono alternative? Non mi pare proprio, io voglio tornare a vivere e se devo accettare il rischio infinitesimale di schioppare per il vaccino (dopo aver visto quello che il covid ha fatto a me e alla mia famiglia), beh, lo farei anche se il rischio fosse 1/100, figuriamoci 1/100.000



Guarda, io l&#8217;ho fatto proprio perché voglio essere libero anche se è da vedere se riavremo mai la libertà..
Ma che sti vaccini abbiano qualcosa che non va è certo e gente sana gioca alla roulette russa


----------



## wildfrank (11 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2359411 ha scritto:


> Guarda, io l&#8217;ho fatto proprio perché voglio essere libero anche se è da vedere se riavremo mai la libertà..
> Ma che sti vaccini abbiano qualcosa che non va è certo e gente sana gioca alla roulette russa



Io avevo fatto lo stesso paragone ( molto calzante , bisogna dire ) e qui sono anche stato bacchettato, pensa te....


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (11 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2359411 ha scritto:


> Guarda, io l&#8217;ho fatto proprio perché voglio essere libero anche se è da vedere se riavremo mai la libertà..
> Ma che sti vaccini abbiano qualcosa che non va è certo e gente sana gioca alla roulette russa



Come già ti ho detto in un&#8217;altra occasione, io ho fatto il Covid e non ho avuto mezzo sintomo: sono stato benissimo per tutta la durata della quarantena. Ora, io capisco che certi abbiano avuto esperienze diverse, ma se dico che per la mia persona è più rischioso il vaccino del virus sono così lontano dal vero? Ognuno scelga in libertà, ma io più di una paura ce l&#8217;ho per il 15.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2021)

Trumpusconi;2359345 ha scritto:


> Fonti sui numeri "molto di più"?
> Riguardo l'adesione alla campagna vaccinale, esistono alternative? Non mi pare proprio, io voglio tornare a vivere e se devo accettare il rischio infinitesimale di schioppare per il vaccino (dopo aver visto quello che il covid ha fatto a me e alla mia famiglia), beh, lo farei anche se il rischio fosse 1/100, figuriamoci 1/100.000



3/100.000 per gli under 30, è questo il problema.
Sai quanti under 30 sono morti in Italia per il covid e quali patologie avevano? Una novantina su 127.000 decessi (solo l'1% è under 50) e non erano sicuramente in salute come la 18enne "schioppata" che ad oggi, giugno 2021, non sarebbe mai morta per di covid.

Stanno facendo AZ ai GIOVANI, perchè i VECCHI stupidamente si rifiutano. Nei rave party diurni, spacciati per open day, hanno utilizzato solo il vaccino inglese per "svuotare le cantine" senza curarsi delle conseguenze, l'importante era alzare il numero dei siringati, visto che tra i 40 e 60 la campagna vaccinale stenta a decollare.

Bisognerebbe parlare poi di Speranza che sulla vicenda ha fatto il Ponzio Pilato scaricando tutte le responsabilità sul cts, come se la campagna vaccinale non si basasse su precise indicazioni politiche attuate a livello nazionale.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2359425 ha scritto:


> Come già ti ho detto in un&#8217;altra occasione, io ho fatto il Covid e non ho avuto mezzo sintomo: sono stato benissimo per tutta la durata della quarantena. Ora, io capisco che certi abbiano avuto esperienze diverse, *ma se dico che per la mia persona è più rischioso il vaccino del virus sono così lontano dal vero?* Ognuno scelga in libertà, ma io più di una paura ce l&#8217;ho per il 15.



Purtroppo si, non è cosi. 
Statisticamente per te è più pericoloso il virus.

Quante persone della tua fascia 20-30 anni ( deduco dal tuo nick ) moriranno per il vaccino? 30/40? ( numero sparato, spero vivamente sia anche più basso, e sarebbe comunque una tragedia)

Quanti ne sono morti di covid della tua fascia di età fino adesso? Ne sono morti 67 ( che diventerebbero qualche centinaia se il virus fosse libero di infettare tutti)

Quindi si, per te è comunque più pericoloso il covid del vaccino.

Scusa la crudeltà, credimi non sono cosi, e mi fa male paragonare vite umane a freddi numeri, ma cosi fanno questo tipo di ragionamenti.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Giugno 2021)

wildfrank;2359424 ha scritto:


> Io avevo fatto lo stesso paragone ( molto calzante , bisogna dire ) e qui sono anche stato bacchettato, pensa te....



Perché ormai la situazione è fuori controllo...qua passa il punto che è giusto rischiare per dovere civico.
Siamo alla follia


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (11 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2359432 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo si, non è cosi.
> Statisticamente per te è più pericoloso il virus.
> 
> Quante persone della tua fascia 20-30 anni ( deduco dal tuo nick ) moriranno per il vaccino? 30/40? ( numero sparato, spero vivamente sia anche più basso, e sarebbe comunque una tragedia)
> ...



Ma no, Pazzo, non devi chiedere scusa: stiamo facendo ragionamenti che, purtroppo, hanno risvolti crudi nella vita reale. Il mio ragionamento era leggermente diverso e qui sì che devo chiedere scusa per il mio egoismo: non intendevo per i ragazzi della mia stessa fascia d&#8217;età (27 anni), ma proprio per me in quanto Alessandro. Ho fatto il Covid e non ho avuto niente, perciò mi chiedevo: per me non ci sono forse più rischi di avere sintomi gravi per il vaccino che per il virus in sé?


----------



## hakaishin (11 Giugno 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2359425 ha scritto:


> Come già ti ho detto in un&#8217;altra occasione, io ho fatto il Covid e non ho avuto mezzo sintomo: sono stato benissimo per tutta la durata della quarantena. Ora, io capisco che certi abbiano avuto esperienze diverse, ma se dico che per la mia persona è più rischioso il vaccino del virus sono così lontano dal vero? Ognuno scelga in libertà, ma io più di una paura ce l&#8217;ho per il 15.



Ma infatti il tuo discorso è sacrosanto e vale anche per me.
A me fa più paura il vaccino del covid, non ho dubbi. La cosa che mi fa inalberare è che se provi ad esprimere questa idea sei un novax, un incosciente o un pazzo. Non va bene così


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2359436 ha scritto:


> Ma no, Pazzo, non devi chiedere scusa: stiamo facendo ragionamenti che, purtroppo, hanno risvolti crudi nella vita reale. Il mio ragionamento era leggermente diverso e qui sì che devo chiedere scusa per il mio egoismo: non intendevo per i ragazzi della mia stessa fascia d&#8217;età (27 anni), ma proprio per me in quanto Alessandro. Ho fatto il Covid e non ho avuto niente, perciò mi chiedevo: per me non ci sono forse più rischi di avere sintomi gravi per il vaccino che per il virus in sé?



E' cosi anche per te thai, per te è più pericoloso il covid.

Al 99,999% il vaccino ti farà un baffo, al 99,9 % a te il covid farà un baffo.

E' matematico. E' un' inezia, alla fine tu non rischi nulla in ambo i casi.

Ma in assoluto, è più pericoloso il virus.
Anche perchè alcuni si preoccupano anche delle conseguenze a lungo termine del vaccino, e di un' infezione scusa no?
E' un bias cognitivo.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2359432 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo si, non è cosi.
> Statisticamente per te è più pericoloso il virus.
> 
> Quante persone della tua fascia 20-30 anni ( deduco dal tuo nick ) moriranno per il vaccino? 30/40? ( numero sparato, spero vivamente sia anche più basso, e sarebbe comunque una tragedia)
> ...



I giovani morti di covid vivevano per lo più in situazioni critiche, con diverse patologie ed in situazioni spesso precarie. Nel conteggio dei decessi erano stati inseriti pure morti in coma farmacologico.
Col vaccino invece muoiono giovanissimi e SANI. [MENTION=3590]ThaiBoxer93[/MENTION] credo stia fisicamente bene, è under 30 ed anche se non è donna (vedi casi di trombosi per AZ e si presume anche Jhonson) ha tutte le ragioni di preoccuparsi. 3/100.000 (ed i dati sono in divenire) non sono pochissimi.

Resto a favore del vaccino, ma solo dei delinquenti continuerebbero a consigliare AZ agli under 40 o 50.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2021)

Clarenzio;2359443 ha scritto:


> Resto a favore del vaccino, *ma solo dei delinquenti continuerebbero a consigliare AZ agli under 40 o 50*.



Si, concordo.

Più che delinquenti, visto non credano facciano di proposito, stanno solo commettendo un madornale errore.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (11 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2359442 ha scritto:


> E' cosi anche per te thai, per te è più pericoloso il covid.
> 
> Al 99,999% il vaccino ti farà un baffo, al 99,9 % a te il covid farà un baffo.
> 
> ...





Clarenzio;2359443 ha scritto:



> I giovani morti di covid vivevano per lo più in situazioni critiche, con diverse patologie ed in situazioni spesso precarie. Nel conteggio dei decessi erano stati inseriti pure morti in coma farmacologico.
> Col vaccino invece muoiono giovanissimi e SANI. [MENTION=3590]ThaiBoxer93[/MENTION] credo stia fisicamente bene, è under 30 ed anche se non è donna (vedi casi di trombosi per AZ e si presume anche Jhonson) ha tutte le ragioni di preoccuparsi. 3/100.000 (ed i dati sono in divenire) non sono pochissimi.
> 
> Resto a favore del vaccino, ma solo dei delinquenti continuerebbero a consigliare AZ agli under 40 o 50.



Sì, ragazzi: al momento non ho avuto alcun problema di salute e, fino al 2019, ero agonista di Kick e Thai. Il 15 giugno ho l&#8217;appuntamento per il vaccino e dovrebbero inocularmi &#8220;Pfizer&#8221;. Non vi nego, però, di avere un po&#8217; di timore: vi farò sapere come andrà


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2021)

Kaw;2359126 ha scritto:


> A prescindere da ogni considerazione sulle numerose giravolte che sono state fatte su questo vaccino, dal farlo solo agli anziani, poi under 50, poi niente donne, e chissà quante altre cose ancora, solo io trovo scioccante la campagna che nelle ultime settimane sta prendendo piede, cioè quella della vaccinazione dei più giovani?
> Possibile che abbiano vaccinato quelli che dovevano fare la maturità?
> Possibile vaccinare persone per le quali il Covid è meno di un'influenza?
> Ho letto cose come "cominciare la sperimentazione" sui bambini, e nessuno dice niente?
> ...



Perché se lasci circolare il virus nelle persone per le quali "è meno di un influenza" il virus muta e escono fuori le varianti che se ti va bene sono meno cattive e coperte dal vaccino, se ti va male butti nel cesso tutto il lavoro fatto finora e ricominciamo da capo. È stato ripetuto miliardi di volte ma evidentemente è un concetto che non passa.


----------



## Freddiedevil (11 Giugno 2021)

Leggo delle cose francamente sconcertanti, senza voler rispondere a nessuno direttamente. "A 18 anni perché ti fai il vaccino, perché vuoi andare a Ibiza o a Mykonos? &#8220;
Embé? Anche se fosse?

È sacrosanto che i 18enni vogliano fare il vaccino, e lo facciano, per una serie di ragioni sulle quali i dubbi stanno a zero. 

La colpa è di chi non ha ascoltato le indicazioni date dagli organi scientifici: astrazeneca non si doveva fare agli under 60, possibilmente neanche alle donne.
La ragazza purtroppo ha pagato perché aveva una condizione pregressa. 
La responsabilità politica è pertanto di chi ha organizzato questi open day, una cafonata.


----------



## Freddiedevil (11 Giugno 2021)

Victorss;2359453 ha scritto:


> Perché se lasci circolare il virus nelle persone per le quali "è meno di un influenza" il virus muta e escono fuori le varianti che se ti va bene sono meno cattive e coperte dal vaccino, se ti va male butti nel cesso tutto il lavoro fatto finora e ricominciamo da capo. È stato ripetuto miliardi di volte ma evidentemente è un concetto che non passa.



Concetto questo effettivamente troppo complesso


----------



## hakaishin (11 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2359442 ha scritto:


> E' cosi anche per te thai, per te è più pericoloso il covid.
> 
> Al 99,999% il vaccino ti farà un baffo, al 99,9 % a te il covid farà un baffo.
> 
> ...



Con la sola differenza che il virus è aleatorio (io con comportamenti corretti l&#8217;ho evitato fino ad oggi) mentre il vaccino è volontario e mi devo sottoporre volontariamente ad un rischio. Mi girano le balle cosi
Per me non è come dici


----------



## hakaishin (11 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2359449 ha scritto:


> Si, concordo.
> 
> Più che delinquenti, visto non credano facciano di proposito, stanno solo commettendo un madornale errore.



Invece ci vedo proprio dolo..altro che errore
Ad un certo punto o sono ******* o sono in malafede


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Giugno 2021)

Ma tutti quelli che scrivono che ci dobbiamo vaccinare per un dovere civico e perchè gli scccccciiiiienziati,che ne sanno ovviamente più di noi,ci hanno detto che è sicuro e blablabla...ecco,queste persone sono a conoscenza delle varie censure che subiscono virologhi o comunque medici che non sono allineati al "pensiero unico" dei vari Bassetti,Crisanti,Locatelli,Burioni,ecc,ecc ?

Pochi giorni fa è stata censurata l'intervista di una dottoressa che metteva in dubbio le vaccinazione ai più piccoli.
Censurata perchè con le sue parole poteva "intaccare" il proseguo della campagna vaccinale.
Cioè noi,comuni cittadini,non siamo autorizzati a sentire anche l'altra campana e decidere in completa autonomia.

No,noi dobbiamo fidarci ciecamente di chi,giorno dopo giorno,continua ad inanellare centinaia di ospitate in tv per parlare bene del vaccino,il tutto senza alcuna replica.

Mentre chi prova ad avere dubbi (parlo di altri virologi/medici,quindi persone altamente qualificate sull'argomento,proprio come i sopracitati pro-vaccino),loro non solo vengono censurati,ma vengono subito considerati medici NO VAX,emarginati e buttati in un angolo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Giugno 2021)

Io i giovani non li farei vaccinare, il problema è che va estirpato questo virus e se tu non vaccini i giovani poi questi ricontageranno i fragili e "vecchi" vari perchè prima o poi il vaccino perde la sua efficacia o per via delle varianti.
Il dubbio a cui ci si trova di fronte è questo


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2359464 ha scritto:


> Ma tutti quelli che scrivono che ci dobbiamo vaccinare per un dovere civico e perchè gli scccccciiiiienziati,che ne sanno ovviamente più di noi,ci hanno detto che è sicuro e blablabla...ecco,queste persone sono a conoscenza delle varie censure che subiscono virologhi o comunque medici che non sono allineati al "pensiero unico" dei vari Bassetti,Crisanti,Locatelli,Burioni,ecc,ecc ?
> 
> Pochi giorni fa è stata censurata l'intervista di una dottoressa che metteva in dubbio le vaccinazione ai più piccoli.
> Censurata perchè con le sue parole poteva "intaccare" il proseguo della campagna vaccinale.
> ...



I vaccini vanno fatti perché è in questo modo che si sconfiggono molte delle più gravi malattie virali. O ci si vaccina o ci si arrende ad uno sterminio di massa, o ci si adegua ad un cambiamento dello stile di vita. 
Quelli che chiamate scieenziatiiiiii, sono quelli che hanno creato i vaccini per la rosolia, per il vaiolo, per il morbillo e molte altre malattie che senza vaccini probabilmente avrebbero ucciso i nostri nonni/genitori. 
Poi un dialogo o una discussione può essere anche costruttiva, bisogna vedere però in che modo e con quali dati viene intavolata. Io di medici che hanno sparato idiozie totali sul Covid ne ho sentiti abbastanza.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2021)

DavidGoffin;2359469 ha scritto:


> Io i giovani non li farei vaccinare, il problema è che va estirpato questo virus e se tu non vaccini i giovani poi questi ricontageranno i fragili e "vecchi" vari perchè prima o poi il vaccino perde la sua efficacia o per via delle varianti.
> Il dubbio a cui ci si trova di fronte è questo



Ma il covid non si estirperà mai (diffusione e molti sintomi iniziali identici all'influenza), bisogna solo preservare la salute dei vecchi e dei malati con vaccini, cure ospedaliere e farmaci, gli altri potrebbero verosimilmente superarlo con un'immunità di gregge che avverrebbe naturalmente.

Le fantomatiche varianti assassine, quelle in grado di "raggirare" i vaccini non esistono e potrebbero in futuro non esserci mai perchè abbiamo raggiunto a tempo di record una situazione che permetterà ai più deboli di godere di eventuali richiami annuali (3° dose "aggiornata", se ne parla già).


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2021)

Clarenzio;2359483 ha scritto:


> Ma il covid non si estirperà mai (diffusione e molti sintomi iniziali identici all'influenza), bisogna solo preservare la salute dei vecchi e dei malati con vaccini, cure ospedaliere e farmaci, gli altri potrebbero verosimilmente superarlo con un'immunità di gregge che avverrebbe naturalmente.
> 
> Le fantomatiche varianti assassine, quelle in grado di "raggirare" i vaccini non esistono e potrebbero in futuro non esserci mai perchè abbiamo raggiunto a tempo di record una situazione che permetterà ai più deboli di godere di eventuali richiami annuali (3° dose "aggiornata", se ne parla già).



Queste affermazioniche fai da quali fonti e con quali studi sono state validate? Intendo immunità di gregge che avverrebbe naturalmente, varianti che non esistono e non esisteranno mai?


----------



## milanhearts (11 Giugno 2021)

DavidGoffin;2359469 ha scritto:


> Io i giovani non li farei vaccinare, il problema è che va estirpato questo virus e se tu non vaccini i giovani poi questi ricontageranno i fragili e "vecchi" vari perchè prima o poi il vaccino perde la sua efficacia o per via delle varianti.
> Il dubbio a cui ci si trova di fronte è questo



Io ti posso rispondere con l'esperienza personale. Io under 30, vaccinato con Pfizer in quanto immunodepresso, seconda dose il 6 maggio, ecco da quel giorno io esco quasi tutti i giorni della settimana, aperitivi, amici, donne, etc mascherine quasi 0 perché tanto si va al bar o ristorante, al mare apriti cielo se la tieni, e io finora col vaccino, toccando ferro, ho avuto zero problemi. Poi magari sarà perché è estate, perché sono stato fortunato o forse la copertura del vaccino, soprattutto nel primo periodo dopo la somministrazione, serve....


----------



## pazzomania (11 Giugno 2021)

hakaishin;2359459 ha scritto:


> Invece ci vedo proprio dolo..altro che errore
> Ad un certo punto o sono ******* o sono in malafede



Ma figurati se qualcuno del CTS ha interesse ha far ammazzare una decina di giovani donne, dai. 
Ok la fantasia, ma questa è realtà.

Non c'è manco il movente economico, ormai i vaccini sono comprati. Piuttosto li buttassero.

Magari sono *******, possibile.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2359086 ha scritto:


> Farsi il vaccino è un dovere civico, a prescindere dall'età. Certo, alla sua età in qualche giorno poteva fare in sicurezza Pfizer, ha voluto correre a farsi AZ, ma la colpa non è sua ma di chi lo ha consentito



Si certo, é morta per far contenti i falliti cacasotto che vivono solo di sussidi, ti prego dammi un motivo per non considerarti uno di questi. Una diciottenne é morta per far felice te e quelli come te


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2359464 ha scritto:


> Ma tutti quelli che scrivono che ci dobbiamo vaccinare per un dovere civico e perchè gli scccccciiiiienziati,che ne sanno ovviamente più di noi,ci hanno detto che è sicuro e blablabla...ecco,queste persone sono a conoscenza delle varie censure che subiscono virologhi o comunque medici che non sono allineati al "pensiero unico" dei vari Bassetti,Crisanti,Locatelli,Burioni,ecc,ecc ?
> 
> Pochi giorni fa è stata censurata l'intervista di una dottoressa che metteva in dubbio le vaccinazione ai più piccoli.
> Censurata perchè con le sue parole poteva "intaccare" il proseguo della campagna vaccinale.
> ...



Ai cacasotto senza un minimo di palle non frega nulla che sia morta sta tizia, così come non fregava nulla che la gente andasse in rovina per le chiusure, a loro interessa solo che venga ridotto il rischio per il loro nonno 106enne. Poi chiedetemi perché godo che sto paese stia andando letteralmente in rovina


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2021)

Victorss;2359453 ha scritto:


> Perché se lasci circolare il virus nelle persone per le quali "è meno di un influenza" il virus muta e escono fuori le varianti che se ti va bene sono meno cattive e coperte dal vaccino, se ti va male butti nel cesso tutto il lavoro fatto finora e ricominciamo da capo. È stato ripetuto miliardi di volte ma evidentemente è un concetto che non passa.



Dillo alla famiglia di chi é crepato grazie al vaccino per salvare i 100enni


----------



## 7vinte (11 Giugno 2021)

Ringhio8;2359513 ha scritto:


> Si certo, é morta per far contenti i falliti cacasotto che vivono solo di sussidi, ti prego dammi un motivo per non considerarti uno di questi. Una diciottenne é morta per far felice te e quelli come te



Come detto spesso sonoo avvocato, mio padre era pure avvocato come me, fidati di sussidi non ne vedo...


----------



## fabri47 (11 Giugno 2021)

*Torniamo in topic raga.*


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2021)

Victorss;2359485 ha scritto:


> Queste affermazioniche fai da quali fonti e con quali studi sono state validate? Intendo immunità di gregge che avverrebbe naturalmente, varianti che non esistono e non esisteranno mai?



Dell'immunità di gregge ne parlano da mesi i virologi di mezza Italia a reti unificate. Del resto è sempre esistita, anche senza i vaccini che dovrebbero avere la funzione di accelerarla. Se non fosse così la razza umana si sarebbe già estinta con virus altamente contagiosi e aventi sintomi iniziali generici come quelli influenzali. Forse adesso abbiamo scordato certe verità, ma l'immunità per certi soggetti è sempre esistita in natura, anche di fronte a pandemie terribili come quella della Lebbra o la Peste bubbonica (infezione batterica praticamente estinta, di tutt'altra natura). Per quanto riguarda l'HIV circa il 10% della popolazione europea sembrerebbe esserne immune e studi recenti dimostrerebbero che la causa sarebbe la mutazione di un gene avvenuta nei sopravvissuti alla Peste del 14esimo secolo.

Le varianti non ho mai scritto che non esistano, i dati raccolti finora dimostrano che i vaccini "reagiscono" bene a quelle attuali (fonte molti immunologi e virologi ed esperti vari su più canali) e che quindi non si può parlare, come fanno certi catastrofisti avvoltoi, di varianti assassine.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2359509 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se qualcuno del CTS ha interesse ha far ammazzare una decina di giovani donne, dai.
> Ok la fantasia, ma questa è realtà.
> 
> Non c'è manco il movente economico, ormai i vaccini sono comprati. Piuttosto li buttassero.
> ...


Però tutta questa situazione è grottesca
Allora sono ******* e smidollati non c’è altra soluzione


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (11 Giugno 2021)

Clarenzio;2359531 ha scritto:


> Dell'immunità di gregge ne parlano da mesi i virologi di mezza Italia a reti unificate. Del resto è sempre esistita, anche senza i vaccini che dovrebbero avere la funzione di accelerarla. Se non fosse così la razza umana si sarebbe già estinta con virus altamente contagiosi e aventi sintomi iniziali generici come quelli influenzali. Forse adesso abbiamo scordato certe verità, ma l'immunità per certi soggetti è sempre esistita in natura, anche di fronte a pandemie terribili come quella della Lebbra o la Peste bubbonica (infezione batterica praticamente estinta, di tutt'altra natura). *Per quanto riguarda l'HIV circa il 10% della popolazione europea sembrerebbe esserne immune e studi recenti dimostrerebbero che la causa sarebbe la mutazione di un gene avvenuta nei sopravvissuti alla Peste del 14esimo secolo*.
> 
> Le varianti non ho mai scritto che non esistano, i dati raccolti finora dimostrano che i vaccini "reagiscono" bene a quelle attuali (fonte molti immunologi e virologi ed esperti vari su più canali) e che quindi non si può parlare, come fanno certi catastrofisti avvoltoi, di varianti assassine.



Piccolo OT: mi interessa moltissimo questa notizia! Sapresti per caso dirmi dove l'hai letta? Grazie!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Giugno 2021)

Victorss;2359474 ha scritto:


> I vaccini vanno fatti perché è in questo modo che si sconfiggono molte delle più gravi malattie virali. O ci si vaccina o ci si arrende ad uno sterminio di massa, o ci si adegua ad un cambiamento dello stile di vita.
> Quelli che chiamate scieenziatiiiiii, sono quelli che hanno creato i vaccini per la rosolia, per il vaiolo, per il morbillo e molte altre malattie che senza vaccini probabilmente avrebbero ucciso i nostri nonni/genitori.
> Poi un dialogo o una discussione può essere anche costruttiva, bisogna vedere però in che modo e con quali dati viene intavolata. Io di medici che hanno sparato idiozie totali sul Covid ne ho sentiti abbastanza.



Il termine "scccciieiienziati" non l'ho scritto per offendere la categoria,ma per canzonare tutti quelli che prendono per vero qualsasi cosa sputata fuori dalla bocca di questi virologi-opinionisti,senza neanche rendersi conto che alcuni virologi,solo per aver DUBITATO,sono stati completamente tagliati fuori da tutto,censurati ed emarginati.

Ovvio che se sono io (cittadino qualunque,senza neanche una laurea in medicina) a criticare il parere di un medico che ha passato la vita sui libri,io passo per collione (giustamente).

Ma se a criticare (anzi,non criticare,ma dubitare),fosse un collega del medico ? In fondo anche lui ha passato una vita intera sui libri .

E allora perchè noi comuni mortali dobbiamo fidarci di più del virologo X rispetto al virologo Y ?
Solo perchè il virologo X è diventato una superstar e passa più tempo in tv che in corsia ?

In un paese serio e democratico si dovrebbe costruire un dialogo costruttivo e far sentire a tutti entrambe le campane.
Non esiste la censura per "paura di".


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Giugno 2021)

Victorss;2359453 ha scritto:


> Perché se lasci circolare il virus nelle persone per le quali "è meno di un influenza" il virus muta e escono fuori le varianti che se ti va bene sono meno cattive e coperte dal vaccino, se ti va male butti nel cesso tutto il lavoro fatto finora e ricominciamo da capo. È stato ripetuto miliardi di volte ma evidentemente è un concetto che non passa.



A parte che il vaccino non inibisce la trasmissibilità...ma nella comunità scientifica c'è anche chi sostiene l'esatto contrario, ossia che l'immunità di gregge sia un miraggio e che la vaccinazione di massa in corso di epidemia rischi di favorire la selezione di varianti più aggressive. Suggerisco, tra i tanti, la lettura dell'articolo "Immune evasion means we need a new COVID-19 social contract", su The Lancet (non proprio Novella 2000).


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Giugno 2021)

milanhearts;2359504 ha scritto:


> Io ti posso rispondere con l'esperienza personale. Io under 30, vaccinato con Pfizer in quanto immunodepresso, seconda dose il 6 maggio, ecco da quel giorno io esco quasi tutti i giorni della settimana, aperitivi, amici, donne, etc mascherine quasi 0 perché tanto si va al bar o ristorante, al mare apriti cielo se la tieni, e io finora col vaccino, toccando ferro, ho avuto zero problemi. Poi magari sarà perché è estate, perché sono stato fortunato o forse la copertura del vaccino, soprattutto nel primo periodo dopo la somministrazione, serve....


E quindi? La mascherina va messa comunque in pubblico per ora a parte se devi mangiare ovviamente o se sei da solo all'aria aperta perchè è da idioti tenerla. Non è perchè sei vaccinato allora puoi non metterla in mezzo agli altri, se vai in un supermercato la devi mettere


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Giugno 2021)

Clarenzio;2359483 ha scritto:


> Ma il covid non si estirperà mai (diffusione e molti sintomi iniziali identici all'influenza), bisogna solo preservare la salute dei vecchi e dei malati con vaccini, cure ospedaliere e farmaci, gli altri potrebbero verosimilmente superarlo con un'immunità di gregge che avverrebbe naturalmente.
> 
> Le fantomatiche varianti assassine, quelle in grado di "raggirare" i vaccini non esistono e potrebbero in futuro non esserci mai perchè abbiamo raggiunto a tempo di record una situazione che permetterà ai più deboli di godere di eventuali richiami annuali (3° dose "aggiornata", se ne parla già).



Il covid probabilmente diventerà endemico ma devi permettere di farlo diventare un comune raffreddore e non qualcosa che ti porti in terapia intensiva. Le varianti ci sono e sempre ci saranno perchè è l'indole di un virus, se non avete studi o preparazioni scientifica sarebbe meglio non convincersi di certe idee. Per permettere di arrivare ad avere dei farmaci serve tempo e tempo e intanto si diminuisce la pressione sugli ospedali proprio coi vaccini fatti in fretta e furia.


----------



## mil77 (11 Giugno 2021)

Ringhio8;2359515 ha scritto:


> Ai cacasotto senza un minimo di palle non frega nulla che sia morta sta tizia, così come non fregava nulla che la gente andasse in rovina per le chiusure, a loro interessa solo che venga ridotto il rischio per il loro nonno 106enne. Poi chiedetemi perché godo che sto paese stia andando letteralmente in rovina



Però anche basta con sta storia degli anziani...ormai si sa che il covid ha lasciato problemi anche abbastanza gravi in età più giovani. Solo io conoscono almeno 20 persone tra i 30 ed i 50 anni che a distanza si 7/8 mesi da quando hanno avuto il covid hanno problemi e alcuni anche abbastanza gravi. Senza contare i 2 colleghi morti di 48 e 50 anni che non avevano nessun problema di salute conosciuto


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2021)

DavidGoffin;2359546 ha scritto:


> Il covid probabilmente diventerà endemico ma devi permettere di farlo diventare un comune raffreddore e non qualcosa che ti porti in terapia intensiva. Le varianti ci sono e sempre ci saranno perchè è l'indole di un virus, se non avete studi o preparazioni scientifica sarebbe meglio non convincersi di certe idee. Per permettere di arrivare ad avere dei farmaci serve tempo e tempo e intanto si diminuisce la pressione sugli ospedali proprio coi vaccini fatti in fretta e furia.



Guarda che sono d'accordo con ciò che scrivi, forse hai sbagliato a quotarmi.

Non capisco però il commento sulla preparazione scientifica: parlando in generale dell'azione e mutevolezza dei virus basta avere una normalissima preparazione da scuole medie, non esageriamo con l'additare alcuni interventi come impropri, altrimenti passa l'dea che anche le basi della scienza siano materia ermetica per pochi eletti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Giugno 2021)

Clarenzio;2359555 ha scritto:


> Guarda che sono d'accordo con ciò che scrivi, forse hai sbagliato a quotarmi.
> 
> Non capisco però il commento sulla preparazione scientifica: parlando in generale dell'azione e mutevolezza dei virus basta avere una normalissima preparazione da scuole medie, non esageriamo con l'additare alcuni interventi come impropri, altrimenti passa l'dea che anche le basi della scienza siano materia ermetica per pochi eletti.



Veramente mi hai quotato tu dicendo "Le fantomatiche varianti assassine, quelle in grado di "raggirare" i vaccini non esistono e potrebbero in futuro non esserci mai...." non è assolutamente vero. Nessuno può sapere quanto e come sia in grado di mutare. Già in questo momento la variante indiana è quella potenzialmente più pericolosa di tutte le altre, in Inghilterra sta attecchendo parecchio perchè in molti hanno fatto solo la prima dose. Certo prima si vaccina il 70% della popolazione mondiale meglio è e restringi la possibilità di varianti ma il virus continuerà ad esistere e cercare terreno fertile per replicarsi


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2021)

Ringhio8;2359519 ha scritto:


> Dillo alla famiglia di chi é crepato grazie al vaccino per salvare i 100enni



Mi dispiace molto per la famiglia e per la ragazza. Cose come queste non dovrebbero mai accadere. Ma purtroppo questo non toglie il fatto che vaccinarsi è necessario per uscire da sto schifo. Che piaccia oppure no.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2021)

ThaiBoxer93;2359537 ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT: mi interessa moltissimo questa notizia! Sapresti per caso dirmi dove l'hai letta? Grazie!



E' uno studio di alcuni biologi dell'università di Liverpool di qualche anno fa.
Se cerchi su internet trovi la spiegazione del perchè questo gene sarebbe mutato e di come permetterebbe ai linfociti di riconoscere e agire in presenza deil virus dell'HIV.


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2359539 ha scritto:


> Il termine "scccciieiienziati" non l'ho scritto per offendere la categoria,ma per canzonare tutti quelli che prendono per vero qualsasi cosa sputata fuori dalla bocca di questi virologi-opinionisti,senza neanche rendersi conto che alcuni virologi,solo per aver DUBITATO,sono stati completamente tagliati fuori da tutto,censurati ed emarginati.
> 
> Ovvio che se sono io (cittadino qualunque,senza neanche una laurea in medicina) a criticare il parere di un medico che ha passato la vita sui libri,io passo per collione (giustamente).
> 
> ...



Io i virologi che vanno in TV manco li prendo in considerazione. Anzi la TV non la ho nemmeno.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2021)

DavidGoffin;2359559 ha scritto:


> Veramente mi hai quotato tu dicendo "Le fantomatiche varianti assassine, quelle in grado di "raggirare" i vaccini non esistono e potrebbero in futuro non esserci mai...." non è assolutamente vero. Nessuno può sapere quanto e come sia in grado di mutare. Già in questo momento la variante indiana è quella potenzialmente più pericolosa di tutte le altre, in Inghilterra sta attecchendo parecchio perchè in molti hanno fatto solo la prima dose. Certo prima si vaccina il 70% della popolazione mondiale meglio è e restringi la possibilità di varianti ma il virus continuerà ad esistere e cercare terreno fertile per replicarsi



Non dovevo scrivere le "varianti assassine" 

Questo purtroppo scrivono certi giornalisti catastrofisti descrivendo prima l'inglese, poi brasiliana, sudafricana etc.. per allarmare oltre il dovuto la popolazione, ma *per ora* non ci sono dati che confermino l'inefficacia dei vaccini esistenti nei riguardi delle * variabili esistenti*. Tutto qua


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2021)

Ringhio8;2359515 ha scritto:


> Ai cacasotto senza un minimo di palle non frega nulla che sia morta sta tizia, così come non fregava nulla che la gente andasse in rovina per le chiusure, a loro interessa solo che venga ridotto il rischio per il loro nonno 106enne. Poi chiedetemi perché godo che sto paese stia andando letteralmente in rovina



Sai già come la penso Ringhio, mi fa venire da vomitare come l Italia ha gestito la situazione tua e degli altri lavoratori del tuo settore. E fai bene a voler vedere sto paese di melma bruciare. E sono d'accordo anche che molto probabilmente nel somministrare AZ alle donne sotto i 50 c è stato un altro grossolano errore (o malafede?). Ma dire che vaccinare tutti non serve a una mazza secondo me è davvero un assurdità.


----------



## Victorss (11 Giugno 2021)

Clarenzio;2359569 ha scritto:


> Non dovevo scrivere le "varianti assassine"
> 
> Questo purtroppo scrivono certi giornalisti catastrofisti descrivendo prima l'inglese, poi brasiliana, sudafricana etc.. per allarmare oltre il dovuto la popolazione, ma *per ora* non ci sono dati che confermino l'inefficacia dei vaccini esistenti nei riguardi delle * variabili esistenti*. Tutto qua



Ti stai arrampicando sui muri. Non ci sono neanche dati che dimostrano che questo vaccino sia efficace su tutte le varianti possibili di COVID-19. Te la prendi tu la responsabilità in caso venga fuori una variante "brutta" e dobbiamo rinchiuderci di nuovo in casa?


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2021)

Victorss;2359571 ha scritto:


> Ti stai arrampicando sui muri. Non ci sono neanche dati che dimostrano che questo vaccino sia efficace su tutte le varianti possibili di COVID-19. Te la prendi tu la responsabilità in caso venga fuori una variante "brutta" e dobbiamo rinchiuderci di nuovo in casa?



Io sono pro-vaccino, quindi stai aggredendo senza alcun motivo.
I dati ci sono, quindi aggiornati perchè li riportano quotidianamente tantissimi virologi e studiosi in TV, da La7 a mediaset, da Sky alla Rai.

Edit: Dati a livello internazionale ovviamente, studi americani, inglesi etc.. sull'efficacia delle variabili durante questa vaccinazione di massa


----------



## Milanoide (11 Giugno 2021)

Comunque sembra che la situazione pregressa della ragazza fosse molto seria.
Sembra avesse una malattia autoimmune. Per questa sola ragione il medico che ha raccolto la mia anamnesi mi ha dirottato su Pfizer. 
Inoltre sembra che la ragazza stesse seguendo una terapia ormonale.
Come scritto altrove, la mia compagna la scorsa estate ha avuto un infarto polmonare causato al 99% da contraccettivo assunto un po' oltre l'età consigliata.
Queste condizioni e terapie sono state dichiarate al medico che ha raccolto l'anamnesi?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Giugno 2021)

Capisco la ragazza e tutti quelli che vogliono vaccinarsi. Anche io sono esausto di questa vita e son disposto a vaccinarmi pur di tornare alla vita vera.


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2021)

Clarenzio;2359588 ha scritto:


> Io sono pro-vaccino, quindi stai aggredendo senza alcun motivo.
> I dati ci sono, quindi aggiornati perchè li riportano quotidianamente tantissimi virologi e studiosi in TV, da La7 a mediaset, da Sky alla Rai.
> 
> Edit: Dati a livello internazionale ovviamente, studi americani, inglesi etc.. sull'efficacia delle variabili durante questa vaccinazione di massa



Hey aspetta io non voglio aggredire nessuno. Se così è sembrato mi dispiace ma non mi sembra di aver "aggredito"..


----------



## mabadi (12 Giugno 2021)

Onestamente avevo inviato una diffida al Ministero ecc evidenziando come il modulo di consenso informato fosse in relatà un modulo disinformato più altre cosucce tutte rilevatisi vere.
Adesso lo giro alla procura di Genova.

La prossima bomba sarà l'inefficacia del vaccino per gli over 60.
Ovvero, non determina il decesso, ma non protegge.
Se fosse vero o li arrestano tutti o spero veramente che si marci su Roma.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Giugno 2021)

Io leggo cose allucinanti, se anche avessi voluto farmi il vaccino, non me lo farei a causa dei lobotomizzati del vaccino a tutti i costi. Solo per farli rosicare.


----------



## David Drills (12 Giugno 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2359539 ha scritto:


> Il termine "scccciieiienziati" non l'ho scritto per offendere la categoria,ma per canzonare tutti quelli che prendono per vero qualsasi cosa sputata fuori dalla bocca di questi virologi-opinionisti,senza neanche rendersi conto che alcuni virologi,solo per aver DUBITATO,sono stati completamente tagliati fuori da tutto,censurati ed emarginati.
> 
> Ovvio che se sono io (cittadino qualunque,senza neanche una laurea in medicina) a criticare il parere di un medico che ha passato la vita sui libri,io passo per collione (giustamente).
> 
> ...


Non è esattamente così... ormai scriviamo ovunque che "essere laureati" non significa un bel niente e non rappresenta l'intelligenza o la preparazione di un individuo. Per cui è possibilissimo che un laureato in medicina si inventi una teoria strampalata (magari acchiappa click) senza alcuna valenza. E non è giusto che abbia la stessa visibilità degli altri. Adesso tu ti chiederai chi decide cosa è una teoria strampalata e cosa non lo è...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2359071 ha scritto:


> Lo abbiamo scritto e riscritto su questi lidi. Abbiamo sottolineato più volte che nonostante lo somministrassero non era roba per under 60. Abbiamo seguito questa vicenda fin dall'inizio, sottolineando il fatto che lo stessero somminstando a cani e porci (tipo discount) per far fuori le scorte. Sulla pelle della gente ignara ed anche ignorante.
> 
> Probabilmente manco i nazisti erano arrivati a tanto.



E allora perché la ragazza è andata a un open day AstraZeneca?

Ci sono grandi colpe sue in tutta questa faccenda.
Anche il fatto di non aver comunicato al medico le sue patologie.

Ma fa comodo gridare contro il vaccino


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Giugno 2021)

ibracadabra9;2364606 ha scritto:


> E allora perché la ragazza è andata a un open day AstraZeneca?
> 
> Ci sono grandi colpe sue in tutta questa faccenda.
> Anche il fatto di non aver comunicato al medico le sue patologie.
> ...




In realtà i genitori hanno detto che non aveva patologie, nulla proprio.


----------

